# So!!!



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

So!!! This is a random questionare to satisfy my need for something to look at, respond to, and I get too meet different people on here, and figure out their veiws and get feedback ^.^

What drives you to breed bettas? 

What are your goals in breeding bettas?

What got you started in breeding bettas?

Why bettas?


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

What drives you to breed bettas? 
Just to see if I can get the particular fish to spawn. They are more difficult than just putting a male & female together.

What are your goals in breeding bettas?
Just to make some nice fish and to see what I get from a particular pairing.

What got you started in breeding bettas?
They are beautiful fish.

Why bettas?
Just NOT enough pain in my life already? LMAO!!!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

What drives you to breed bettas?
To see if I can actually raise a spawn to maturity

What are your goals in breeding bettas?
Managing to get a decent percentage to live

What got you started in breeding bettas?
The fact that they are supposed to be difficult and challenging to spawn. And I love a good challenge

Why bettas? I've never liked any other fish enough to want to spawn them, and again..it's a challenge.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

_What drives you to breed Bettas?_ 
To breed that perfect color and shaped fish.

_What are your goals in breeding Bettas?_
To develop the perfect green HM.

_What got you started in breeding Bettas?_
I was tired of working with angels and all the different colors of Bettas attracted me to them.

_Why Bettas?_
I got started Breeding them for the colors. but my Friends in the IBC keep me interested in them. When I get burned out from trying to work to Many colors the interest to stay active with Bettas comes from judging IBC shows and interacting with other IBC members.


RC


----------



## jdwoodschild (Jan 22, 2007)

What drives you to breed bettas?
Because I have been told that it is either impossible or extreemly difficult to breed a "True" purple betta, and to get the Line to breed true. And to get the bettas to be nice and round without the overly long anal which annoys me horrably!

What are your goals in breeding bettas?
^.^ Purple Metalic! And royal blues. Royal Blues are my backup to keep me from going completely crazy while trying to get Purples. It's going to be my line that I see a little bit more immediate results and encounter a little less difficulty.

What got you started in breeding bettas?
RC. He just signed me up with the IBC. SO I figure if I'm part of the IBC, well I might as well start breeding bettas! But damnit, if I'm going to breed little fishies, I'm going to breed pretty colors that I like!!!

Why bettas?
I have not a clue. I hate the WalMart, the crappy looking little pleh of fish. I had not a clue about SD or HM or CT until RC, and personally, I think that they are prettier!


----------



## Sicy (Oct 2, 2006)

I love your kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Sicy said:


> I love your kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
If you don't tell jdwoodschild I'll mail the cat..and 2 more to you :lol: 



RC


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

What drives you to breed bettas? 
Insanity

What are your goals in breeding bettas?

Having a colony living in a heavily planted 55 without aggression. "refer to first answer" They`re in week 2 with fry and parents together and all is well......so far! 

What got you started in breeding bettas?
My love for Bettas.

Why bettas?
They`re beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They are going to fight at some point. You might get away with just beat up finnage or some dead fish,but they are going to fight. Is Glenville any place near Lancaster ? There is a IBC show in Lancaster the first weekend in May.


RC


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

RC I do plan on seperating them when the battles start. I`m just curious as to how long they can live peacefully in a colony like setting. Lancaster is about 50 miles from Glenville.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends, but after a few months or so the bigger one are going to start beating on each other. You should really try to make the show . It's always a good time.


RC


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I would love to go to the show but I can`t drive that far.Anyhow i`d most likely come home with more Bettas and have to do more moving if fish to place them.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Each betta is unique and beautiful in its own way. To be able to reproduce one of these unique and beautiful beings and having accomplished being able to assist bringing life is exciting.


----------



## FishLuver101 (Mar 28, 2007)

I totally agree with Kyoberr!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

is it easier to breed bettas than goldfish?????


----------

